# Pin it ya fairy



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

A cool bike shirt from a great guy. He's working to pay off medical bills so it's a good cause, plus it nice shirt. Help a fellow biker out.

http://pinityafairy.tumblr.com/


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

How about another in camo that says bomb trails and people for all the vets that are riders since we are making bike shirts a political statements.


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> How about another in camo that says bomb trails and people for all the vets that are riders since we are making bike shirts a political statements.


What?


----------



## Shawn W. (Apr 4, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> How about another in camo that says bomb trails and people for all the vets that are riders since we are making bike shirts a political statements.


 I'm a veteran and I like the shirt. Don't speak for all vets, speak for yourself.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hahahahahaha. 

How bout, 

Bomb Trails, and the GWOT


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

hitechredneck said:


> How about another in camo that says bomb trails and people for all the vets that are riders since we are making bike shirts a political statements.


Some of that will have to go on the back of the shirt!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Bomb Trails
Plow Hot Chics
Hikers are slalom gates (on back)

That 2nd sentence may need a bit of tweaking for bettie shreds. If not, lemme get my GoPro real quick!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

hitechredneck said:


> How about another in camo that says bomb trails and people for all the vets that are riders since we are making bike shirts a political statements.


You know, if you don't like the shirts' statement, um, don't bloody buy it.

Complaining on the internet about how other people are exercising the right to free expression is a little pathetic.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

flymybike said:


> A cool bike shirt from a great guy. He's working to pay off medical bills so it's a good cause, plus it nice shirt. Help a fellow biker out.
> 
> http://pinityafairy.tumblr.com/


Cool shirt, can it be printed on the back instead of the front? :thumbsup:


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

hitechredneck said:


> How about another in camo that says bomb trails and people for all the vets that are riders since we are making bike shirts a political statements.


Thanks for sharing your passion for bombing.:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

do they make one that says "pin it ya fairy"? id be all over that.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I dropped a bomb in the bathroom earlier. How does that play into this?


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

b-kul said:


> do they make one that says "pin it ya fairy"? id be all over that.


He should quote that on the back for sure! Makes for an even more fun actuall riding shirt for all the buddy's riding behind you.

It has been done though, seems Yeti beat you...


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> How about another in camo that says bomb trails and people for all the vets that are riders since we are making bike shirts a political statements.


I'm a vet and I don't think it's cool to bomb people.

Awesome shirt though, pretty sure I'll buy one.


----------



## slvrathlon (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd be down


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Sneeck said:


> He should quote that on the back for sure! Makes for an even more fun actuall riding shirt for all the buddy's riding behind you.
> 
> It has been done though, seems Yeti beat you...


Graves had that slogan written on the top tube of his race bike a few years back.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Pre-order e-mail sent. That's an awesome shirt. I'll show my other riding friends, I'm sure most of us will end up owning matching shirts.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

How bout
"**** bikes, i ride hoes!"


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

How bout
"Craigstr is a phaggot"


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Idfslsdjvkslccszxkxleifhynjmmhdfhfhb


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

How bout
100 Posts *****es


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

How bout "politics and bikes don't mix"

Keep your agenda to yourself and out of things that are culturally, racially, and religiously bias, for example mountain bikes.



and "Smurf... your an idiot". That would be a good shirt, i'd rock it.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> "Smurf... your an idiot". That would be a good shirt, i'd rock it.


Suck my penis.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i want one, almost as cool as my highland shirt that says got to hellion, people always miss read it :lol:.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Suck my penis.


No soliciting.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't think the shirt is a good fit for me, this supports my mtn bike habits


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Nukem till they glow and ride it at night. Or, Blood makes the soil more tacky!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Suck my penis.


Your going to be able to do that yourself, if you keep riding without a helmet...


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> Your going to be able to do that yourself, if you keep riding without a helmet...


That doesnt even make sense princess..


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I wonder if this shirt may be offensive to the LGBT segment of the MTB'R world. 
Smurf, care to fill us in?


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> I wonder if this shirt may be offensive to the LGBT segment of the MTB'R world.
> Smurf, care to fill us in?


I might try if you explain what you meant in that sentence...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i don't have ADD...oh wait...look over there...a squirel oh where is my beer


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> I wonder if this shirt may be offensive to the LGBT segment of the MTB'R world.
> Smurf, care to fill us in?


Ooh I get it now... But I really can't speak for your people, why dont you ask them yourself....


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

If only there was national healthcare in your backward country he would not have hospital bills to pay off. ;-)


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Ooh I get it now... But I really can't speak for your people, why dont you ask them yourself....


Hey, you're the one trolling here asking guys to suck your penis.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

You can Poppa Smurf, but don't Shaka Zulu.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> Hey, you're the one trolling here asking guys to suck your penis.


I'm not asking... and even if I was, your the one doing all the sucking


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*wait..*



renderedtoast said:


> Loki can help you out with this. Him and that other goof from Chico that thinks he's a CAD drafter.


What? 

Did I piss you off in some other thread?


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

uhhh wow, I thought for a second I had logged into pinkbike accidentally.

Im Corey, I made the shirts. I made it originally for myself and a few friends commented on wanting one, so I just upped the ante a bit. If I can sell 100 of these I am free and clear of my medical bills from my crash. Im sure theres a violin comment coming somewhere.

Thanks Lance/Chris for posting this I appreciate it. what you guys should really be buying are Canfield Bikes. :thumbsup:

I think something like this is next inline








I excel at stupid.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

blackohio said:


> uhhh wow, I thought for a second I had logged into pinkbike accidentally.
> 
> Im Corey, I made the shirts. I made it originally for myself and a few friends commented on wanting one, so I just upped the ante a bit. If I can sell 100 of these I am free and clear of my medical bills from my crash. Im sure theres a violin comment coming somewhere.
> 
> ...


lol. thats pretty good. but really, make one that says pin it ya fairy.


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

Pinityafairy was just the first thing that came to mind when I named the tumblr blog not sure how i feel about making a shirt with a slogan that someone else has already made into a shirt.

Im doing a big project from ridemoneky where im pro bono-ing jersey designs for DH teams once I get those all knocked out of the way maybe i'll set down and make that slogan into a shirt. If it does make it, thats definitely a back of the shirt only print. No one needs to be angry but the dude that cant keep up.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Loki said:


> What?
> 
> Did I piss you off in some other thread?


Eh, who knows. I was getting my drink on when I posted it, so I don't know what I was thinking. I fixed my post. Apologies.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

blackohio said:


> Pinityafairy was just the first thing that came to mind when I named the tumblr blog not sure how i feel about making a shirt with a slogan that someone else has already made into a shirt.
> 
> Im doing a big project from ridemoneky where im pro bono-ing jersey designs for DH teams once I get those all knocked out of the way maybe i'll set down and make that slogan into a shirt. If it does make it, thats definitely a back of the shirt only print. No one needs to be angry but the dude that cant keep up.


That it has been done doesn't mean you can't improve on their design. But you might get neg feedback from all the Yeti boy's. I want one either way!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Suck my penis.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Cool shirts but put that stuff on the back of the shirt, not the front. Or make it an option.


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

If I end up being able to do a 2nd batch i'll definitely make it an option.


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey got my Shirt ..THX..Hope everything works out for yah..Mahalo Stan:thumbsup:


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Stan!

Made it to the island proper fast.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Cover that hairy chest with a nice shirt. Goes to a good cause and a great guy.


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

So I was thinking of the next shirts I want to do. Here they are. Vote my friends, let me know.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

blackohio said:


> So I was thinking of the next shirts I want to do. Here they are. Vote my friends, let me know.


i want number 3


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

3 definitely


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

1 without your companies name
and 3 .. like em both  //g


----------



## spikey_korean (Aug 3, 2007)

ditto on 3. just got my shirt in the mail, yesterday. thanks!


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

if it said "Bomb trails not tests" I'd get one


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

#3 is very sick!!! I'm in!!!


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

make number 3 plz


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I want #3!


----------



## Petrolbomb1018 (Aug 20, 2009)

You ought to make the word hipster on #3 plaid. I'd buy that so fast.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

screw t shirts...

fuzzy dice is where it's at if you want to make a statement.

JM's using these out at 15/50


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.jbimporters.com/web/Adva...RS&CatThreeId=DVN+PRODUCTS&dfadfkawe45d9drh=3


----------

